# New Izoard coming home on Thursday. Should I?



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Made my first post asking about this bike 10-13-2009. Going Thursday to ride an XL and an XXL. Unless a Cervelo RS blows me away, which will also be there, I plan on coming home with one of these Izorad's Thursday afternoon.

Any feedback on the Ultegra group on this bike. I am coming off Dura Ace, 7800. If allowed I will swap the Fulcrum 5's and have the shop put on my Easton EA 90 SLX wheels.

I thought about a Izorad frame only and putting on my 7800, but that would add a couple of weeks to the process and I will probaly just go for the Ultegra bike.

Any thoughts as to what I might expect would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

Which did you go with? 

My gf has a 09 Cervelo RS which an excellent strong bike and suits riders who like their ride torquey yet stiff. 

I have a 2010 Izoard frame which I am building up and will use 2010 DA 7800's (see Wilier page for list of specs) I was going the Campy Record route but decided to go with DA's due to the interchangeable hubs that I will swap with my Cervelo P3C. 

Either way, you can't go wrong with the DA's or even Ultegra. 

Post pics when you get a chance!

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

I just purchased an '09 Izoard, I couldn't pass up the the deal they offered me. I test rode a '10 model. the '10 ultegra is night and day better than the '09, also the fulcrom 7 are way better than the mavics.
I have already replaced the wheelsets with Vuelta Corsa Super lite and crank set with fsa. I really don't like the way my ultegra shifts. It's kinda clunky. I hate the cable routing, old school out and above the bars.
the cables rub on the frame make a really annoying noice on bumpy rosds. sounds like the bike is going to fall apart! other than that, it is very stable on downhills and corners . very stiff frame.


----------

